# Emperor's Children 6th Company



## Jaraka (Mar 18, 2011)

Hi folks,

I thought it was about time I posted up my work in progress 6th company. They have gone through several incarnations in this edition (including Defilers, Oblits, Predators etc) but this is really what it has boiled down to competitively and aesthetically - a balance I constantly strive for! 

I'll post what i'm working on below (Not all complete but getting there...) but I'm also working on 2 Demon Princes and a Greater Demon, which, like most of my work - are heavily converted. I'll post pics of them when assembled and then painted. I have a tournie in April, so I better get moving!

EDIT: PLEASE NOTE I HAVE RE-POSTED THE PICS AND THEY ARE NOW SHOWING BELOW - I HAVE DELETED THE OTHER POSTS.


----------



## allisalie (Dec 10, 2010)

Nice stuff mate. I like your painting style. Very interesting... Looking forward to the next installment.

Slannesh if my fav chaos army + Rep!


----------



## Jaraka (Mar 18, 2011)

Thanks pal - I appreciate that. More soon!


----------



## louisshli (Aug 19, 2010)

Nice Emperor's Children mate. Keep it up...


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Apparently it is just me, but I cant see any of your photos mate.


----------



## louisshli (Aug 19, 2010)

Actually Midge, it isn't just you! I was able to see this properly on my iPhone... but can't seem to see the pics now that I'm on my laptop!


----------



## Jaraka (Mar 18, 2011)

Hey folks - Thanks for the comments. It's not just you guys, I can only see the pictures on my imac but can't on my laptop or iphone?!

It happened after a Mod moved all my pics into smaller posts - it seems some browser versions can't load them  Sorry, I don't know how to fix it?!

Any suggestions?


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

I can't see them either. Shame, because the EC are my favourite traitor legion. Hope it gets sorted soon.


----------



## Jaraka (Mar 18, 2011)

6th Company Emperor's Children
View attachment 959932884

Squad Jaraka Dreadnought, Vindicator and Objective Marker
View attachment 959932885

Squad Varathnaz Dreadnought, Vindicator and Objective Marker
View attachment 959932886

Squad Seethius Dreadnought, Vindicator and Objective Marker
View attachment 959932887


----------



## Jaraka (Mar 18, 2011)

Seethius and Squad
View attachment 959932888

Squad Seethius
View attachment 959932889

Seethius and Squad 2
View attachment 959932890

Varathnaz and Squad
View attachment 959932891


----------



## Jaraka (Mar 18, 2011)

Jaraka and Squad
View attachment 959932892

Jaraka and Squad 2
View attachment 959932893

Varathnaz's Dreadnought
View attachment 959932894

Seethius' Dreadnought
View attachment 959932895

Jaraka's Dreadnought
View attachment 959932896


----------



## Jaraka (Mar 18, 2011)

Seethius' Rhino
View attachment 959932897

Seethius' Rhino Back
View attachment 959932898

Seethius' Book of Slaanesh
View attachment 959932899

Rhino Shrine
View attachment 959932900


----------



## Jaraka (Mar 18, 2011)

Jaraka's Book of Slaanesh
View attachment 959932901

Jaraka's Rhino Shrine and Hatch
View attachment 959932902

Balial Seethius
View attachment 959932903

Azakael Jaraka
View attachment 959932904

Seethius and Jaraka
View attachment 959932905


----------



## Jaraka (Mar 18, 2011)

Now that i've sorted out the pictures to show - I'll try to get the pics up of my heavily converted Demon Princes and Greater Demon within the next few days...

Then on with painting them!


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

I like them alot mate!! I am particularly fond of the fact that you have gone with a muted armor with pink accents, keeps them from being to in your face like most EC armies tend to turn out. I will be following along with your progress with interest.


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

Fantastic looking army. Beautifully painted, and those character models, in particular the one based on Bile, are excellent. The FW dreads are also great. As Midge said, the understated use of the pink works really well, though maybe a bit more might add a bit more character. On the whole a damn fine looking army. 

All I have to do now is choose between Night Lords and Emperor's children if/when a traitor legion codex comes out.


----------



## Jaraka (Mar 18, 2011)

Thanks for the comments folks - @ Khorne's Fist - it's got to be EC! And I am so bloody well looking forward to Legions, that it's not funny. Maybe, I'll have rules like the 3rd Ed Chaos Dex that will actually reward me for having a themed army? That would be nice GW. Really nice.


----------



## forkmaster (Jan 2, 2010)

Dear God I just had a Slaaneshi orgasm! Nice work dude. Sweet to see another EC-collector.


----------



## Jaraka (Mar 18, 2011)

hahaha - thanks. More to follow soon!


----------



## Jaraka (Mar 18, 2011)

Ok folks,

Sorry, I haven't posted sooner. I've been having some problems getting my Emperor's Children to work list wise recently List vs Theme has been a real nightmare and as a result I have been lured back to my roots, coming up with some pretty nasty Eldar lists based on a Corsair theme... anyway, I digress! Here are some nice work in progress pics of my Slaanesh Demon Prince. This is all pre-green stuff etc, but I thought you guys might enjoy seeing how it develops...


----------



## Orochi (Jan 28, 2009)

Interesting what you've done with the Daemon prince.

Why didn't you choose the Plastic one as a base? Just out of curiosity.


----------



## Jaraka (Mar 18, 2011)

To be honest, I do like the plastic model but it just doesn't look enough like a corrupted space marine. The upper torso is good but the legs are just normal demon legs with no signs of power armour. I think the Nurgle Demon Prince is a good example of what a marine prince should look like, so I decided to use the old metal undivided model, as it has way more detail and would be easier to convert to Slaanesh...


----------



## Skari (Dec 20, 2011)

This is a fantastic looking army. I love the colour and the theme as well as the character that you have given each of your units. The general feel of the army bleeds though the pictures. You have done an excellent job!

I really like the deamon prince and I can't wait to see it painted, did you use a different head? I could not tell. Make sure you put pics up soon!


----------



## Jaraka (Mar 18, 2011)

Thanks Skari, yes I did use a different head. It's actually part of an old 2nd edition Noise Marine Icon. It just happens to be a perfect fit for a prince face - so when I finish green stuffing, it should merge seamlessly into the prince...


----------



## Loli (Mar 26, 2009)

Really loving the army sir. And just to echo the others it really is nice to see a EC army that isn't orgasming in bright pink and honestly i think the muted style actually works better.

Plus its nice just to see an EC army period instead of Khorne/Nurgle/TSs. Still cant choose which ill do when if and when the legion dex comes out, either Alpha/Night Lord/EC.

But again nice work, cant wait to see the DP finished and i totaly agree with you about the legs


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

Excellent choice of new face for the DP.

I am less fond of the Steed additions: the vents might look better when the GS is completed so I am either way on them; however, the tongue coming out of the left bracer looks wrong to me.


----------



## Jaraka (Mar 18, 2011)

Thanks for the comments guys - here's hoping I see a proper EC army option in the new codex!

I'm hoping that post green stuff and a nice luck of paint will give the steed faces and lash tongue on the left bracer a demonically possessed armour feel. I guess only time will tell - ill post more soon... Providing I don't get caught up doing Eldar.


----------



## Jaraka (Mar 18, 2011)

*New Noise Back packs, Princes and Predators*

Sorry I've been away for a while, here is a bunch more stuff to swell the Legion...


----------



## Jaraka (Mar 18, 2011)

And some more...


----------



## Gothic (May 12, 2008)

I love the demon princes nice vibrant colours and great conversions +rep (if I can give it)


----------



## Jaraka (Mar 18, 2011)

Thanks Gothic - I appreciate it! I'm considering converting my Predators to Sonic Preds next, using Dreadnought Blastmasters... Its just real frustrating waiting for this Legions codex as I am spread pretty thin trying to make a themed Emperor's Children Army competitive!


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Some more great looking stuff mate. The DPs are definitely well done.


----------



## newtjedi (May 8, 2012)

aBSOLUTELY AWESOME!


----------



## ondskapt (Feb 16, 2011)

Your army is really awesome ! Very nice and clean paint , congratulations ! Nothing much to say, except I wish I could face it


----------



## lockeF (Feb 18, 2011)

That second DP actually kinda scares me. Its honestly a bit intimidating. I love the painting and although I dislike the emperors children (purely based on fluff and their arrogance), I love your models. +rep for the DPs and such.


----------



## Jaraka (Mar 18, 2011)

Thanks for all your comments and rep folks - its nice to have intimidating princes too


----------



## jaysen (Jul 7, 2011)

Beautiful army man. I love the EC. +rep


----------



## Disciple_of_Ezekiel (May 23, 2010)

Ohhh man, I guess I passed right over your log mate, sorry! With that being said....

AWESOME! Seriously, I love the soft look of the blended shoulder pads and the pale complection on the skin of the troops. Your Daemon prince looks fantastic, well done with the conversion. Your army has a great Slaanesh thing going on, again, well done mate.

+Rep

Regards,
DoE


----------



## Kharole (Jun 12, 2012)

Wow looks great!! Your a really talented painter!! would like to see a Daemon Prince though. Keep it up. Especially like the NM carrying the Slaanesh icons on their packs


----------



## zacktheRipper (Jan 23, 2012)

I'm eagerly awaiting more. 

Your models are a perfect example of an EC army, one that screams corruption and excess without, like another poster put it, 'being in your face'. Well DONE.


----------



## Dgoody (Jul 8, 2012)

My favorite conversion is your fabius bile guy. I also have to agree that your DPrinces are scary good, the second one has the I'm-going-to-swallow-your-soul look. Awsome job, keep up the good work and hang in there with the up coming dex, we're all dying to get it.


----------

